# Fully stocked Native fish tank



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Just got 'er all stocked up in my DIY 150 Gallon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very very nice setup..l


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

sorry, wrong picture, that was the before picture, here's after.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn very nice..the log stump in the middle ..did you buy that piece???that piece is nice


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

it's basically all just transferred straight from the lake, the stump, the fish, rocks, etc. all natural for me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> it's basically all just transferred straight from the lake, the stump, the fish, rocks, etc. all natural for me :laugh:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very very nice. reminds me of a pond, but in your living room.

Joe


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

WOW...that was how i wanted my nqtive tank to look like....too bad i got rid of the fish


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

VERY NICE! i like that alot!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice!!!! You got any bullhead in there? Can you post more pics?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that stump is awesome


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice, too bad the sh*t i got in my local natural water sources (canals) is a couple of rotting sticks and shitload of lillypads


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

A few more tasty pix, some of my blue gills got some wiggly dinner tonight


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

more pix


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

right here


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

sorry


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

another


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

The stump is cool but the pike are better!!


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

That is such a cool tank! I need to find me a stump like that


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies, guys! I got the stump from the bottom of the lake where I caught the fish, it weighs about 40 lbs, and took a while to clean it all off, but I think it looks just right in there. It's great when I have a fresh school of minnows in the tank, they all hide in the roots of the stump, I'll post pix next time when it's feeding time.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

very nice i dont like decor but that could change my mind damn nice man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's an original tank - very nice...
But, where's the piranha's?

Off to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

that tank fits in a public aquarium it looks to good to be true mate


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

very nice work


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Pretty tank, stumps a cool idea


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool Tank, 
I like the look of it and the inhabitants


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice looking tank! Where did you catch those fish?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

That is my dream tank down to a T, cept for one thing. I would have at least one massive crappie in there! great work!


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks NDTA, I had a nice big 9" crappie, but he died when my power went out over the weekend. I caught all of these fish in Minnesota and transported them back to my house


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that is f*cking awesome







I especially like tha pike


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wow thats a awsome tank man. How did you manage to find that nice of a stump? scuba diving or what?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I like it, I like it!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Beautiful tank! Tropical fish are neat, but local fish have an appeal to them. Great Job.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I got the stump while I was snorkeling. It weighs like 40 pounds, so it was a bit of a chore uprooting that baby!


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Did you just go diving or something into that lake and pulled that sh*t off the bottom??? I LOVE




























that wood, oh yeah your fish are nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

cool setup man.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This topic is from... what... a year and a half ago? heh


----------

